# Spring Fling 08



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Alright Folks here it is This is where you need to be on May 3rd 2008 


SPRING FLING 08 
Brought to you by KC Hobbies & Raceway 

We are having a race held in Saint Ignace Michigan. It will be at the Kewadin Shores Casino and Hotel. It is on May 3rd with setup and Practice on May 2nd The Facilty we will be in is 27000sq ft Tables and chairs provide You must have a pit towel or something to cover the tables or bring your own table
We will have a Road course AND Oval both set up at the same time. We will be scoring with AMBRC with Personals and house transponders
Road Course will be setup in a 48'X75' Area
Oval is going to be 120'X64' 
We will Also have any area set up for a Swap Meet $5 a table

Plaques for 1st-3rd in all mains

Oval Classes 
21.5 Lipo Pancar
17.5 Pancar
13.5 Pancar
10.5 Pancar
Mod Pancar
Stock Truck
Stock/13.5 Touring car
Novice class
Legends 
Mod. truck(if enough show)
Mod Mini 
Stock Mini 
All classes Must have 5 Pre entered too run 

Road Course Classes
Stock Truck
Stock/13.5 Touring car
Mod Touring car 
Mod. truck
Stampede 
Mini 
Mod Mini

All Classes Must have 5 Pre entered to run 
Stock truck, Novice and stock touring cars must use roar legal stock motors.
Trucks must use Truck foams, no pancar foams on the trucks.
Novice must use Rubber tires such as the pro-line Striker, No offroad tires at all.
Mod. truck can be brushless or brushed, No pancar foams.
Legends will race by Legend rules.

Entry Fee will be $15 for 1st class and $10 for each additional class 

Track set-up will begin @ about 5:30 on Friday night, as soon as the track is set-up practice will begin and last until 10 p.m.
Track will open @ about 8 a.m. on Sat. Morning Practice till 10:30 or so, Racing will start at or around 11 a.m.


For More Info please Post here or Call Casey Brake @ 231 445 0958 or [email protected]


----------

